# New laptop needed with store credit



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

I have some store credit at Best Buy and I need to pick out a computer before this weekend or at least in the next 3 weeks. The budget is $400.00 - $2000.00 (or more). I need a new computer that is good for gaming, graphic design, REW measurements, and surfing the net. It needs to have tons of memory, a big screen, and a webcam would also be nice. 

I have currently dial-up internet access, a copy of Windows XP Pro SP2, Creative external USB soundcard, (XP compatible) USB 1.0 hub, different keyboards and mouse interfaces, and my HT uses a VGA connection. I do not currently have receiver with HDMI input but might someday. I have a HDMI to DVI connection cable but this does not seem to work from my Toshiba XA2 player - Scaler - Projection setup correctly. I get no image. It might be nice to have a Blu-ray player in it but without being able to hook this up to the HT, it is has low priority. Would there be some kind of external device to decode audio codecs and video into analog from the HMDI output? I highly doubt it and it probably would not even bitstream the newer lossless formats so for now I'm just looking at a nice gaming computer to be the motivation. The house is being worked on sometime soon I think for which I will need to move room to room, and I need the computer for studying, so it absolutely must be a laptop. No exceptions. Additional accessories for a soundcard, added memory or storage, or dial up access (and other features) are considered but I need a good starting point as well. 

Models I am looking at are:

*Sony - VAIO Digital Studio Laptop with Intel® Centrino®
Model: VGN-AR730E/B*

Product Features

* Enhanced Intel® Centrino® processor technology with Intel® Core™2 Duo processor T8100, Intel® PM965 Express chipset, Intel® PRO/Wireless 4965AGN network connection (802.11a/b/g/n) and extended battery life capability
* 3GB PC2-5300 DDR2 SDRAM for multitasking power; expandable to 4GB
* Blu-ray Disc-enabled DVD±RW/CD-RW drive with read support for next-generation Blu-ray Disc (BD-ROM, BD-R, BD-RE); double-layer support using compatible DVD+R DL and DVD-R DL media; also supports DVD-RAM

* The next-generation Intel® Core™2 Duo processor is based on the innovative Intel® Core™ microarchitecture, so it runs faster and is more energy-efficient for cooler, quieter operation
* 17" WXGA+ widescreen display with XBRITE-ECO technology and 1440 x 900 resolution
* 320GB Serial ATA hard drive capacity (160GB x 2; 5400 rpm)
* NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GT graphics with 256MB dedicated video memory (up to 1535MB total video memory as allocated by Windows Vista); S-video input and HDMI output; Sony Sound Reality
* Built-in 1.3-megapixel MOTION EYE Web cam with microphone makes it easy to chat with and send video mail to family and friends
* Multimedia card reader supports Memory Stick and Memory Stick DUO with MagicGate functionality; Secure Digital card slot
* i.LINK (IEEE 1394) interface and 3 USB 2.0 ports for fast digital video, audio and data transfer
* Built in 10Base-T/100Base-TX/1000Base-T Fast Ethernet LAN with RJ-45 connector; 56 Kbps V.90/V.92 high-speed modem
* Weighs 8.3 lbs. and measures just 1.3" thin for portable power
* Lithium-ion battery and AC adapter; 1 hour, 51 minutes of battery life
* Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium Edition operating system preinstalled; software package included with Microsoft Works SE 9.0, Sony Click to DVD and more
* Learn more about Windows Vista
* Intel, Pentium, Celeron, Centrino, Core, Viiv, Intel Inside and the Intel Inside logo are trademarks or registered trademarks of Intel Corporation or its subsidiaries in the United States and other countries.

*
Toshiba - Satellite Laptop with Intel® Centrino® Processor Technology - Flare Carmine
Model: X205-SLi5* 

Product Features

* Enhanced Intel® Centrino® processor technology with Intel® Core™2 Duo mobile processor T8300, Intel® PM965 chipset, Intel® Wireless Wi-Fi Link 4965AGN network connection (802.11a/b/g/n) and extended battery life capability
* 3GB PC2-5300 DDR2 SDRAM memory for multitasking power, expandable to 4GB; 800MHz frontside bus, 3MB L2 cache and 2.4GHz processor speed
* Multiformat DVD±RW/CD-RW drive with double-layer support records up to 8.5GB of data or 4 hours of video using compatible DVD+R DL and DVD-R DL media; also supports DVD-RAM; supports Labelflash direct-disc labels using compatible Labelflash media

* The next-generation Intel® Core™2 Duo processor is based on the innovative Intel® Core™ microarchitecture, so it runs faster and is more energy-efficient for cooler, quieter operation
* 17" WXGA+ TFT-LCD widescreen display with TruBrite technology and 1440 x 900 resolution; native support for 720p content
* 320GB Serial ATA hard drive capacity (2 x 160GB; 7200 rpm)
* Fingerprint reader for secure access to sensitive information
* NVIDIA SLI Dual GeForce 8600M GT graphics with up to 512MB GDDR3 discrete graphics memory (up to 255MB additional shared memory with TurboCache); S-video and HDMI outputs; 4 built-in Harman/Kardon stereo speakers and 1 subwoofer
* CD/DVD control buttons, including play, stop, previous track and next track; one-touch Internet button launches your default Web browser
* Built-in Web cam and microphone make it easy to chat with friends and family
* 5-in-1 bridge media adapter supports Secure Digital, MultiMediaCard, Memory Stick, Memory Stick PRO and xD-Picture Card
* i.LINK (IEEE 1394) interface and 6 high-speed USB 2.0 ports for fast digital video, audio and data transfer
* Built-in Bluetooth 2.0 + EDR technology; 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet LAN with RJ-45 connector; 56 Kbps modem
* Weighs 9.4 lbs. and measures 2.1" thin for portable power; lithium-ion battery and AC adapter
* Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium Edition operating system with Service Pack 1 (SP1) preinstalled; software package included with Toshiba DVD Player, Ulead DVD MovieFactory, Microsoft Works 9.0 and more
* Learn more about Windows Vista
* Intel, Pentium, Celeron, Centrino, Core, Viiv, Intel Inside and the Intel Inside logo are trademarks or registered trademarks of Intel Corporation or its subsidiaries in the United States and other countries.

*Sony - VAIO Laptop with Intel® Centrino® - Black
Model: VGN-TZ240N/B*

Product Features

* Enhanced Intel® Centrino® processor technology with interrelated Intel® Core™2 Duo processor ULV U7500, Intel® 945GMS chipset, Intel® PRO/Wireless 4965AGN network connection (802.11a/b/g/n), extended battery life capability
* 2GB PC2-4200 DDR2 memory for multitasking power; 533MHz frontside bus, 2MB L2 cache and 1.06GHz processor speed
* Multiformat DVD±RW/CD-RW drive with double-layer support records up to 8.5GB of data or 4 hours of video using compatible DVD+R DL and DVD-R DL media; also supports DVD-RAM

* The next-generation Intel® Core™2 Duo processor is based on the innovative Intel® Core™ microarchitecture, so it runs faster and is more energy-efficient for cooler, quieter operation
* 11.1" WXGA LCD widescreen display with XBRITE-HiColor technology and 1366 x 768 resolution
* 100GB Ultra ATA hard drive (4200 RPM); G-Sensor shock protection
* Built-in biometric fingerprint sensor for secure access to your personal data
* Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 950 with up to 256MB total available video memory; VGA-out with Smart Display Sensor
* Multimedia controls, including AV Mode with DVD/CD Instant On function, play/pause, stop, rewind, fast-forward and eject, let you access and control your media with the touch of a button
* Built-in MOTION-EYE webcam and microphone make it easy to chat with and send video mail to family and friends
* i.LINK (IEEE 1394) port and 2 high-speed USB 2.0 ports for fast digital data transfer and easy peripheral connectivity; Memory Stick with MagicGate functionality and Secure Digital media slots
* Built-in wireless WAN (Wide Area Network) accessing Sprint Mobile Broadband service (subscription required; wireless WAN and wireless LAN radios do not transmit simultaneously); Bluetooth technology
* Built-in 10Base-T/100Base-TX/1000Base-T Fast Ethernet LAN (with RJ-45 connector); high-speed V.92/V.90 modem
* Weighs only 2.7 lbs. and measures just 1.2" thin for lightweight portability; AC adapter and lithium-ion battery
* Microsoft Windows Vista Business Edition operating system preinstalled; software package included with Microsoft Works SE 9.0, Sony Click to DVD and more
* Learn more about Windows Vista
* Intel, Pentium, Celeron, Centrino, Core, Viiv, Intel Inside and the Intel Inside logo are trademarks or registered trademarks of Intel Corporation or its subsidiaries in the United States and other countries.

*Apple® - MacBook® Pro with 15.4" Display
Model: MB133LL/A*

Product Features

* Intel® Core™2 Duo mobile processor with 800MHz frontside bus, 3MB shared L2 cache and 2.4GHz processor speed
* 2GB PC2-5300 DDR2 memory for multitasking power (2 SoDIMM slots)
* Slot-loading DVD±RW/CD-RW SuperDrive with double-layer support records up to 8.5GB of data or 5 hours of video using compatible DVD+R DL and DVD-R DL media

* The next-generation Intel® Core™2 Duo processor is based on the innovative Intel® Core™ microarchitecture, so it runs faster and is more energy-efficient for cooler, quieter operation
* 15.4" widescreen TFT-LCD display with 1440 x 900 resolution
* 200GB Serial ATA hard drive (5400 rpm)
* NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT graphics with 256MB GDDR3 memory; dual display and video mirroring capabilities; dual-link DVI and VGA outputs (DVI-to-VGA adapter included)
* 2 FireWire ports (one 800 Mbps and one 400 Mbps) and 2 high-speed USB 2.0 ports; built-in Bluetooth 2.1 + EDR (Enhanced Data Rate) wireless interface
* Built-in AirPort Extreme wireless network card (802.11n); 10/100/1000Base-T Gigabit Ethernet LAN
* Weighs 5.4 lbs. and measures only 1" thin for easy portability; lithium-polymer battery with up to 5 hours of battery life; illuminated keyboard with ambient light sensors
* Built-in iSight webcam, stereo speakers and microphone
* Solid-state trackpad with multitouch gesture support allows you to use specialized touch gestures to navigate your applications, enlarge text, advance through a photo album or adjust an image with ease
* Mac OS X 10.5 "Leopard" preinstalled; software package included with Time Machine, Quick Look, Spotlight, Dashboard, iChat, Safari, iCal, Photo Booth, Xcode Developer Tools, iLife '08 (includes iTunes, iPhoto, iMovie, iDVD, iWeb, GarageBand) and more
* Apple, PowerBook, AirPort, FireWire, QuickTime, iTunes and Mac OS are trademarks of Apple Computer, Inc., registered in the U.S. and other countries. MacBook, SuperDrive and iLife are trademarks of Apple Computer, Inc.
* Intel, Pentium, Celeron, Centrino, Core, Intel Inside and the Intel Inside logo are trademarks or registered trademarks of Intel Corporation or its subsidiaries in the United States and other countries.

Those are what I am looking at currently and it is allot to choose from. Any help is appreciated and if I should cross any of these off the list for any reason, please let me know. Other models will be considered also. :help: :thud:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The toshiba has the fastest proc and vid card, which you'll need for gaming and graphic design. REW, Websurfing can be done on a $400 computer, so don't worry about those.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I world recommend the Macbook as its a far more stable OS and Apple has far better support. But if you must go Windows then The Toshiba that Marshall has already recommended is your second best option.

There is software for the MacBook that will emulate Windows and runs almost all software flawlessly (a friend of mine has one and loves it).


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks Marshall and Tony. I have decided to get the Toshiba. Not that I am not a fan of a mac though. If I could have both ways I would have both.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Enjoy, you're sure to build up plenty of muscles when you lug that beast around


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

The store did not have the one that I wanted. I was told by the person picking one up that the store said it had all the same features. I wonder if it is the Asus or maybe a Toshiba SLi6. I have no idea but I will be returning it if it's not one that I like. I'm good at returning things.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

thewire said:


> The store did not have the one that I wanted. I was told by the person picking one up that the store said it had all the same features. I wonder if it is the Asus or maybe a Toshiba SLi6. I have no idea but I will be returning it if it's not one that I like. I'm good at returning things.


I wouldn't trust anyone working at the store. A person picking one up for themselves might be a different story.

Put the specs side by side and see what you come up with.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Yes this is why I am somewhat worried. The person at the stores definition of all the same features might translate to - totally different computer but it does have a web cam and a 56K modem. I do read on the Amazon review area that Best buy does sell the SLi6 however. I think I would be happy if that is what I end up getting but not being to hopeful. I wonder why it weighs 9.37 lbs instead of the other model that is 9.4 lbs. Maybe they downsized on the large adapter or used some cheap plastic instead somewhere. Here are a few differences I see in the two. No where near what I would think might be described as the same features unless we are talking about the same, but meaning better.

Windows Vista® Ultimate (32-bit)
2.50GHz
Front Side Bus
800MHz Memory Size
3072MB Memory Speed
PC2-5300 DDR2 667MHz SDRAM Display Size
WSXGA+ with TruBrite® Technology
Display Resolution 1680x1050, Supports 720p content Graphics Engine
NVIDIA® SLI Dual GeForce® 8600M GT


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You're doing OK for yourself. Better resolution monitor, would be great if it had DVI or HDMI out.

What's the processor model?


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

I just called Best Buy and had it looked up on the computer. That review on Amazon.com was in the wrong area also. It is a Gateway P6860FX.

* Enhanced Intel® Centrino® processor technology with Intel® Core™2 Duo processor T5550, Intel® PM965 chipset, Intel® Wireless Wi-Fi Link 4965 network connection (802.11a/b/g/n) and extended battery life capability
* 4GB PC2-5300 DDR2 memory for multitasking power; 667MHz frontside bus, 2MB L2 cache and 1.83GHz processor speed
* Multiformat DVD±RW/CD-RW drive with double-layer support records up to 8.5GB of data or 4 hours of video using compatible DVD-R DL media; supports DVD-RAM; also supports Labelflash direct-disc labels using compatible Labelflash media

* The next-generation Intel® Core™2 Duo processor is based on the innovative Intel® Core™ microarchitecture, so it runs faster and is more energy-efficient for cooler, quieter operation
* 17" WXGA+ TFT-LCD widescreen display with Ultrabright technology and 1440 x 900 resolution
* 320GB Serial ATA hard drive (5400 rpm)
* NVIDIA GeForce Go 8800M GTS graphics with up to 512MB discrete GDDR3 video memory; HDMI connection; high-definition audio (2-channel support)
* Illuminated metal precision-touch multimedia control panel provides easy access to and control of your media and applications at the touch of a button
* Built-in 1.3-megapixel Web cam makes it easy to chat with and send video mail to family and friends
* 5-in-1 digital media manager supports Secure Digital, MultiMediaCard, Memory Stick, Memory Stick PRO and xD-Picture Card
* IEEE 1394 (FireWire) interface and 3 high-speed USB 2.0 ports for fast digital video, audio and data transfer; eSATA interface
* Built-in Bluetooth 2.0 + EDR technology; 10/100/1000 Mbps Gigabit Ethernet LAN with RJ-45 connector; V.92 high-speed modem
* Weighs only 9.2 lbs. and measures 1.7" thin for portable power; lithium-ion battery and AC adapter
* FX premium case design with brushed metal keyboard surround and high-impact composite finish
* Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium Edition operating system with Service Pack 1 (SP1) preinstalled; software package included with Microsoft Works 9.0, Microsoft Money Essentials, CyberLink Power2Go and more
* Learn more about Windows Vista
* Intel, Pentium, Celeron, Centrino, Core, Viiv, Intel Inside and the Intel Inside logo are trademarks or registered trademarks of Intel Corporation or its subsidiaries in the United States and other countries.


That doesn't look much better than the computer I already have.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Your losing quite a bit on your Proc, and 4GB is overkill (2GB is the sweetspot, and you won't even be able to address more than 3GB w/o going to 64 bit, not usually recommended). Better graphics card for your games though, if I'm recalling my graphics correctly.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

I guess I will try it but I'm not sure really about the idea of a processor that is only about .22 GHz faster than the one I already have. I don't know what amounts to the extra 3.5 gigs of RAM or 384 more video memory (with current video card not my other 256 DDR2) that is GDDR3. The illuminated keys sound nice.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Reading some reviews apparently I can simply swap out video cards if I wanted, add an extra hard drive, add faster CPU, pretty much anything. I always thought laptops were very restricted in their upgrade ability. I think this may work out after all. My copy of Unreal Tournament 3 should arrive in the mail soon also.Will have to see how that goes. I just love it when 20 or so characters are all running around at once.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

*obligatory update with photo:*

My new laptop and other computer. Middle monitor is compatible with both computers (2 monitor out or single) but is 1600 X 1200 on the laptop. The other computer requires an update for same resolution. They are on a network via ethernet. 730 G Storage total. I will need to upgrade the CPU and add a second hard drive to the laptop as loading times are choppy. I probably do a raid 0 hard drive configuration. I have had those before and they are great. Optional 2nd video card (swap) Radion 256 Mb DDR2 All in one for the desktop enables another video out to the television. Can't imagine what I need it for though. The Gateway P6860FX laptop was 500 dollars off the weekend I bought it. :clap:


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

*Review Part 1: 56K modem*

Unlike my older computer, the internet connects automatically and remembers my password. It also warns me before disconnecting and so I can choose to stay online. The downloads then do not end up being corrupted. Here is an example of download times on my 56K modem. That is what Windows says at least. You have to appreciate the little things sometimes.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice :T


----------

